# Blyxa aubertii flower...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Tried to take a pic of the flower. Difficult. I had a 28-70 zoom with a 28mm extension tube. Not quite enough depth of field. Not a great shot, but it's a pretty little flower.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

That sure is a pretty little flower.
Could you take a pic of the whole plant, granted we wouldn't probably see the detail of the flower very well, but could get an idea of how it looks on this plant.

Nice shot BTW


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

That's a nice shot Bert, probably better than what I can get. I have one very large Blyxa aubterii that has shot out 3 flowers so far, they haven't opened yet.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> Could you take a pic of the whole plant, granted we wouldn't probably see the detail of the flower very well, but could get an idea of how it looks on this plant.












Thats as close as I can get with my camera skills. Great pic Bert!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice, how do you get them to flower above the surface?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice shot Bert! Im trying to learn how to use my camera. If only I would take the time to read the Manuel


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have found that Blyxas (both the aubertii and japonica) will flower either in the water or above. 

Out of curiosity, those that have grown it or are growing it, how tall does aubertii get for you? Mine attains a height of almost to the surface of a 10gal tank.


----------

